# UGA vs South Carolina game



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

3-0 right now SC. Reviewing a touchdown right now for UGA.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Touchdown UGA. Pass to Arthur lynch. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

wow, no way!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Onside kick. Dawgs get it. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2013)

Lots going the Dawgs way with even more momentum.


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 7, 2013)

And let the penalties begin!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawgs went for 4th and 13 and got it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

10-3 uga


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Golden opportunity wasted..........


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

DeeeeeeeeeeeFence


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

D is on fire.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

OaaaaaaaaaaaaFence!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Long run by marshall


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Touchdown UGA


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

murray looking good!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Clowney sucking wind.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> murray looking good!



yep. Very good.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 7, 2013)

Gooo00000ooo dawgs!!!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 7, 2013)

I smell the grease getting hot for the fried chicken


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2013)

GO 
DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Self! (Sep 7, 2013)

Ga about to run out of gas. Bank on it.


----------



## Self! (Sep 7, 2013)

That didn't take long.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

crazy stuff right there


----------



## RealIsPatt (Sep 7, 2013)

Adrenaline is gone now, time for GA to tank.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

gurley is the man


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Touchdown UGA


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2013)

Gurley already 92-yards on 17-carries in the 1st half that's close to ending.


----------



## Self! (Sep 7, 2013)

Td sc!


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Sep 7, 2013)

Fire richt ! Lol it's not richt or bobo dawg fans ! It's your D .. Fire richt we take him back at Fsu


----------



## golffreak (Sep 7, 2013)

Great game. Second half should be just as good.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2013)

are the two Gurley's related?

oh, and Bobo stinks...


----------



## 308fan (Sep 7, 2013)

UgA will beat SC I'm predicting and Florida as well

LSU can actually play defense so that might be a good game

Overall I think UgA will end up ok this year despite the loss to the acc


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 7, 2013)

Did anyone catch the play in the 1st half where #9 for USC tried to blow out Gurley's knee after the whistle when 2 other USC defenders had him held up?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

hunker down bobo


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawgs defense is in a word......nonexistent.


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Did anyone catch the play in the 1st half where #9 for USC tried to blow out Gurley's knee after the whistle when 2 other USC defenders had him held up?



Yep. Also saw Clowney sucking wind and faking an injury.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

wide left, no visor throw?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2013)

Uga=national champs


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

hunker down D


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 7, 2013)

if that is zone, it aint workin


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2013)

Gurley who? 22!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats to Georgia on the big rocking win!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

Great game congrats to my Dawgie friends. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 7, 2013)

It's about time!


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Sep 7, 2013)

Fire richt !!!!why are u uga fans not calling for his head this week? Bandwagon jumpers / fair weather fans !!


----------



## poohbear (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes looks like fried chicken


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2013)

The white tail back is a stud!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

Horns said:


> The white tail back is a stud!


Douglas. Yes he was highly impressive. Hope to see UGA use him a lot more.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 7, 2013)

Good Job Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done Mr Murray. You deserved that one.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2013)

Great game!!!!! Well played.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 7, 2013)

> Did anyone catch the play in the 1st half where #9 for USC tried to blow out Gurley's knee after the whistle when 2 other USC defenders had him held up?



I thought I was the only one to catch that, sure looked like a cheap shot to me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> I thought I was the only one to catch that, sure looked like a cheap shot to me...


There were plenty of them on both sides of the ball. The refs did a good job of keeping the play moving and not bogging the game down with penalty calls.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2013)

Horns said:


> The white tail back is a stud!



yes he is!!...


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Great game!!!!! Well played.



I was worried for a min. there, but they played a good game.

the D still needs work, that Langley kid, he needs work.


----------



## Buck (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!! Glad I DVR'd it.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Murray responded well to the criticism this week and answered the call...good for him.  I hope he will feed off of this game and continue to improvise and make the plays in the clutch.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 7, 2013)

Great game on both sides good hard fought win by the dawgs Go Dawgs


----------



## molon labe (Sep 7, 2013)

Great win for the Dawgs!!!
Bobo called a very good game , one of his best to date. We were worried about this as he is prone to wet the bed at any point in a game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## VANCE (Sep 7, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> are the two Gurley's related?
> 
> oh, and Bobo stinks...



tell that to spurrier


----------



## VANCE (Sep 7, 2013)

im guessing not after the stiff arm...


----------



## Self! (Sep 7, 2013)

Good job staying focused! I do recommend bringing your defense to the game though.


----------



## bsanders (Sep 7, 2013)

great game! and im glad we got the gamecock off of our back. but i will say, that the running back for SC, #28, he is one of the best in the nation. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2013)

Most everyone on TV and radio had South Clowney winning big over us today! According to them, we didn't have a chance. So, this win feels twice as good. Eat crow, I mean chicken you idjits! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2013)

nickel back said:


> the D still needs work, that Langley kid, he needs work.



Langley needs work you say? I agree. He needs to learn how to play corner. Maybe he can cut classes this week and learn how before next weekend.

Except for a lull mid way through the 2nd Qtr the O picked up it's game this week. Penalties dropped way off and execution was excellent against a very good defense that thought they had our number. Even hurt, Gurley had a fantastic game. The last drive from the 1 yd line was impressive. I would have liked to seen another 7 up just to ram it down Spurrier's throat but they burned over 6 minutes off the clock with the drive and it was lights out. I'm still burning about him hanging 60+ on us between the hedges back when he was at Florida. I want to see the man crushed and humiliated.

Our D is worse than suspect. They were like swiss cheese and the 'ole ball coach knew how to take advantage of our weaknesses, especially #4. Thankfully at the end they finished in true Junkyard Dawg fashion - bending but not breaking. Even Langley broke up a key pass play.

The D has got to pick up the tempo or our season will be over in short order. As usual, this season will be another high anxiety season. I'm getting too old for this! 

This week was a big improvement over last week and that's a good thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Langley needs work you say? I agree. He needs to learn how to play corner. Maybe he can cut classes this week and learn how before next weekend.
> 
> Except for a lull mid way through the 2nd Qtr the O picked up it's game this week. Penalties dropped way off and execution was excellent against a very good defense that thought they had our number. Even hurt, Gurley had a fantastic game. The last drive from the 1 yd line was impressive. I would have liked to seen another 7 up just to ram it down Spurrier's throat but they burned over 6 minutes off the clock with the drive and it was lights out. I'm still burning about him hanging 60+ on us between the hedges back when he was at Florida. I want to see the man crushed and humiliated.
> 
> ...



He has exactly one game to do it. After next week it dont get any easier.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Douglas. Yes he was highly impressive. Hope to see UGA use him a lot more.



Not highly likely to see him play a bunch.  He got snaps due to Marshall being hurt, but he had some good snaps and runs hard.  It's nice to have a 3rd back that's fresh and can pound it.  I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Langley needs work you say? I agree. He needs to learn how to play corner. Maybe he can cut classes this week and learn how before next weekend.
> 
> Except for a lull mid way through the 2nd Qtr the O picked up it's game this week. Penalties dropped way off and execution was excellent against a very good defense that thought they had our number. Even hurt, Gurley had a fantastic game. The last drive from the 1 yd line was impressive. I would have liked to seen another 7 up just to ram it down Spurrier's throat but they burned over 6 minutes off the clock with the drive and it was lights out. I'm still burning about him hanging 60+ on us between the hedges back when he was at Florida. I want to see the man crushed and humiliated.
> 
> ...


 Way too many holes and yes Langley got burned way to much only upside is their young. Maybe N Texas will help them fix some things before LSU.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 7, 2013)

We've got a by week then N. Texas on the 21st. We will see if Langley spends some extra time with Scott Lakatos the next three weeks until LSU comes to town on the 28th.


----------



## gin house (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats Dawg fans.  I sure hate to lose to UGA but they were the better team today no doubt.   We were playing catchup all game but couldnt hang.  You guys deserved the win.   I'll pout this week and get ready for next week, lol.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Way too many holes and yes Langley got burned way to much only upside is their young. Maybe N Texas will help them fix some things before LSU.



Langley spent too much time watching the quarterback and not enough time watching the receiver. He played way too loose on the Gamecock receivers and you could count the number of plays on one hand they didn't beat him. The one play he made a play on in SC's last drive was negated the next play when he got beat again for another 20 yds.

LSU will watch the game films and I guarantee you they will come straight at him. So will everybody else.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Gin, we finally got one they been rarer than hen's teeth against you guys. Yall will have a great season.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Langley spent too much time watching the quarterback and not enough time watching the receiver. He played way too loose on the Gamecock receivers and you could count the number of plays on one hand they didn't beat him. The one play he made a play on in SC's last drive was negated the next play when he got beat again for another 20 yds.
> 
> LSU will watch the game films and I guarantee you they will come straight at him. So will everybody else.



Evindently they don't have anyone behind him who they think is better.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evindently they don't have anyone behind him who they think is better.



You read my mind.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Conner Norman but noone liked him either..... I hope Langley can find himself... We need him to step up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks gin we needed it for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

elfiii said:


> You read my mind.



That is some deep reading right there Lee.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2013)

Kepy waiting on the OBC to burn some time outs.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 7, 2013)

gin house said:


> Congrats Dawg fans.  I sure hate to lose to UGA but they were the better team today no doubt.   We were playing catchup all game but couldnt hang.  You guys deserved the win.   I'll pout this week and get ready for next week, lol.



That's what it's all about right there! Kudo's to you sir. I love the banter and having fun with my college ball and it's good to see a post like this one. Some folks take it way to serious sometimes. I hope y'all have a great rest of the season.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2013)

Langley got picked on a little but i dont have a doubt that kid will be a first round pick by time he leaves.  He has has the total package.  Remember he wasnt an early enroll.  He steped out of high school to starting at corner at UGA.   I liked our RB davis, the kid had 149 rush yards and 49 rec yds.....198 total and i liked our offensive line and recievers.  Our D line has gotten weak, dont know so much about the D line coaching and our secondary is horrible like i thought but Gurley and Marshall are great backs.  I will call it a night and climb in my bed and pout.....   Sure hope we can get by Vandy next week,  this secondary just isnt good enough.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks gin we needed it for sure.



  If it wasnt just homefield advantage i can see UGA going undefeated the rest of the season.   That offense is unstopable and guaranteed every game.  Defense is young but should keep other teams from outscoring them.   I dont see many teams stoping Gurley and Marshal.   We had a whole different defense last year but no way this year....Way too young to handle them two.   UGA looked good tonight.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2013)

Not taking anything away from UGA, but that gamecock defense is woeful, aside from a pretty good front 4, the LB's are undersized, and the DB's seem clueless.

...and who in their right mind runs from the gun on 4th and goal from the 1/2 yard line???...USCe not as good as advertised.

UGA on the other hand played the best game that I've seen them play in 4 or 5 years, and that is not an exaggeration, Murray was at his best, low penalties, no turn overs, good tackling.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2013)

VANCE said:


> tell that to spurrier



I'm guessing you don't come around here much...
that was aimed at all the "fire Bobo" morons who claim to be UGA fans...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2013)

How bout them Dawgs!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 8, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> UGA on the other hand played the best game that I've seen them play in 4 or 5 years, and that is not an exaggeration, Murray was at his best, low penalties, no turn overs, good tackling.



Murray played well, but it certainly wasn't a great overall team performance.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Murray played well, but it certainly wasn't a great overall team performance.



Other than the young corners, I thought UGA's D did a pretty good job, and the Offense executed about as well as I've seen vs. good competition(granted USCe's D seems suspect),...but overall I'd be pretty darn pleased as a dawg fan.


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2013)

The keys of the game for the win:
1. The onside kick surprised everyone.
2. The 4th down stance by the young defense.
3. Running the ball for 8 1/2 minutes to end the game.
I also think that Langley has to step it up.


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2013)

4. Murray scrambling out of the pocket for 2 big td passes. Gurley caught his first and the 85 yarder to JSW was a thing of beauty.


----------

